
hooks.js - joaoneto
https://github.com/joaoneto/hooksjs
======
joaoneto
Hello guys! I would like to make small hybrid packages (for server and
client), this is the first
[https://github.com/joaoneto/hooksjs](https://github.com/joaoneto/hooksjs).
another package that I'm creating is the model. which may or may not use
hooks.js ... and so on. if they have more ideas, please email me, and issues
and PRs are welcome!

------
joaoneto
hooksjs moved to my bundle, called `nucleun` if you want to check this out:
[https://github.com/nucleun](https://github.com/nucleun)

thanks

------
joaoneto
Hello, I've just published a beta version 0.0.2 of this lib. Plz, send
feedbacks

thanks

